# Best areas in PV to live



## SouThboundanddoWn (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Me and my family (girlfriend, 2 dogs, and 2 cats) are planning to move to Mexico with our first stop being PV. We work online so the only thing that depicts where we go is a decent internet connection, which i am not concerned about. We were planning on staying for a few months at a vacation rental and looking around at different neighborhoods to see where we want to live. But that being said I would love to hear from any locals or anyone who is PV savy, about the part of town they would recommend.

Ideally we would be within reasonable walking distance to the beach, parking would be nice, and maybe have a yard for dogs, though the last would just be nice.

Thanks for any help,
TW


----------



## alexdz (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello! When are you planning to make the move?

I'm headed down to PV myself this year, sometime before next winter but possibly much earlier depending on my son's work situation. 

For myself I've focused on the Old Town area, south of the Rio Cuale. I read a very detailed description of PV living options (I've done so much reading that I can't quite remember where) and chose that area as having a good combination of shopping, eating, entertainment, the beach, and fellow expats, all within walking distance. I plan to have a car, but I would like to need it rarely and be able to walk everywhere.

I was recently looking at a condo development that was towards the western edge of that area, where the Rio Cuale bends south. At first I thought that might be too far from the beach, but it turns out it's only just about 1.5 km. I figure that makes it a 20 minute walk to the beach, worst case, with everything else in between. Anyway like you I won't really know where exactly I want to end up until I get there. I may decide on a more solitary existence on a remote beach (doubt it). The area seems to have all the options covered.

Alex D.


----------



## SouThboundanddoWn (Jan 22, 2013)

alexdz said:


> For myself I've focused on the Old Town area, south of the Rio Cuale. I read a very detailed description of PV living options (I've done so much reading that I can't quite remember where) and chose that area as having a good combination of shopping, eating, entertainment, the beach, and fellow expats, all within walking distance. I plan to have a car, but I would like to need it rarely.
> 
> Alex D.


hey Alex, thank you for the response! It sounds like we have had very similar thoughts! I also have been leaning towards the old town (romantic zone right?). We were planning on around august, like you we are setting next winter as a deadline.

We also will be bringing a car, and like you hope to use it rarely. 

I have also looked briefly at nuevo vallarta, though to be more immersed like in the old town would be more ideal.

Does anyone know what type of rental prices I should see in the old town?

Alex, thanks again for the response, i hope your plans work out without a hitch.

TW


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Everyone got their visas so they can live year around?


----------



## alexdz (Nov 18, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> Everyone got their visas so they can live year around?


Not yet, but soooooon... lane:


----------



## SouThboundanddoWn (Jan 22, 2013)

*Visas?*



joaquinx said:


> Everyone got their visas so they can live year around?


We were planning on getting the 180 day visitante "visa" but would ideally qualify for the temporary residency visa. I know that i have read the qualificating income and bank statement amounts, but i dont have 95,000 usd in savings nor anywhere close.

Do you know of any way to get around these standards? If not i am prepared for the biannual trip out of the country, though like i said, we would prefer to get the temporary resident visa. 

Also for bringing four animals across the border, does anyone have any tips or experience doing this?

Thanks in advance,
TW


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The new visas (Inmigrante) are issued at a consulate in you home country that being USA. You could, every 180 days, go to the border and get a new Tourist Permit for 180 days.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SouThboundanddoWn said:


> We were planning on getting the 180 day visitante "visa" but would ideally qualify for the temporary residency visa. I know that i have read the qualificating income and bank statement amounts, but i dont have 95,000 usd in savings nor anywhere close.
> 
> Do you know of any way to get around these standards? If not i am prepared for the biannual trip out of the country, though like i said, we would prefer to get the temporary resident visa.
> 
> ...


As I understand the current regulations on visas, you have to either: 
already possess a inmigrante or no-inmigrante visa
or
be related to a Mexican citizen (birth or marriage)
or
meet income or asset minimums (not both).

If you cannot qualify under one of these categories then you will be limited to visitor's permits with a 180 day limit.


----------



## SouThboundanddoWn (Jan 22, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thanks TG, 
I was hoping it was income OR balance so that is good news and i will most likely meet their requirements for income.

Does anyone know if you need a vehicle import permit if you hold a residente temporal visa? Meaning do i need to bring my car back to the border after 180 days, or because i have the residente temporal visa would that no longer apply? Thanks

TW


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Your auto permit is good as long as your visa is current

Animals, a yard and parking? Not that easy to find in old town. Maybe the edge of town like Bucerias which would be better than Nuevo


----------



## SouThboundanddoWn (Jan 22, 2013)

sparks said:


> Your auto permit is good as long as your visa is current
> 
> Animals, a yard and parking? Not that easy to find in old town. Maybe the edge of town like Bucerias which would be better than Nuevo


Thanks Sparx,
So what you are saying is that if i get a residente temporal visa, my car could stay as long as i renew the visa, so possibly 4 years (as long as i renew annually), maybe more?

I know thats a lot to ask, especially in old town. The yard and parking is not super necessary. The pets are a must, but i gave my wishlist, not a needs list. I will check out bucerias though so thank you for the recommendation. I don't have much experience with the north side of town, do you know if it is within walking distance to things like markets and other festivities?

Thanks again sparx, that was very helpful,
TW


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Yep ... the auto permit could be good for 4 years. Will be interesting to see how long the permit is issued for if someone comes down with a 4 year Temporal. In the past Aduana only allowed 1 year because visas were for 1 year. Maybe the number of years on a Temporal is determined in Mexico and not at a Consulate ??


----------



## newpvrguy (Jun 5, 2011)

The Romantic Zone, Centro, 5 de Deciembre all have many places for rent that that are within 5-15 minutes walk to the beach. Yards in those areas are virtually non-existant as they are very densely populated and built. Parking is also not easy....but you can find places on the street. You may want to try Google Earth and search on a place like Lazaro Cardenas Park in Viejo Vallarta and do a street view....and "take a walk". It could give you a better idea of the city.

With the new immigration laws from my understanding, you and your girlfriend would each have to have six months of bank statements showing monthly deposits/income of at least $1950 USD/month, to qualify for anything but a 180 day tourist visa. There is quite a lengthy thread on here, and here is another link you may find helpful.

New Immigration Law Published for Mexico – The Article | Surviving Yucatan

To get an idea of rents...check out craigslist for an intro.

I find living here wonderful, the people are great, and the entire Banderas Bay area is beautiful.

Good luck with your planning !!!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Also check other sites such as vivastreet.com/mx as Craigslist rentals are usually more expensive. Expect websites in English that advertise rentals to be more than one in Spanish. It's probably a good idea to stay somewhere temp for a couple of weeks rather than renting the first thing you find when you get there to avoid problems like not having hot water, etc.


----------



## SouThboundanddoWn (Jan 22, 2013)

*Super Helpful*



newpvrguy said:


> The Romantic Zone, Centro, 5 de Deciembre all have many places for rent that that are within 5-15 minutes walk to the beach. Yards in those areas are virtually non-existant as they are very densely populated and built. Parking is also not easy....but you can find places on the street. You may want to try Google Earth and search on a place like Lazaro Cardenas Park in Viejo Vallarta and do a street view....and "take a walk". It could give you a better idea of the city.
> 
> With the new immigration laws from my understanding, you and your girlfriend would each have to have six months of bank statements showing monthly deposits/income of at least $1950 USD/month, to qualify for anything but a 180 day tourist visa. There is quite a lengthy thread on here, and here is another link you may find helpful.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much newpvrguy! As the title of my post sugests, your post was super helpful! In our brief experiences with the city, el centro and the old town were our favorites so its good to know there are some places available for rent.

Thanks for the helpful advice!
TW


----------



## SouThboundanddoWn (Jan 22, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> Also check other sites such as vivastreet.com/mx as Craigslist rentals are usually more expensive. Expect websites in English that advertise rentals to be more than one in Spanish. It's probably a good idea to stay somewhere temp for a couple of weeks rather than renting the first thing you find when you get there to avoid problems like not having hot water, etc.


Thanks mes, vivastreet is way cheaper, plus reading all the spanish gets me excited


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

we have a neighbor rent 2 bedroom apartment and allows pets Alta Vista on a side of town with a view of the day and old town.


----------

